# Hitachi M12V router in table/assessories?



## ditto (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a Hitachi M12V plunge router I bought several years back. It's my only router at the moment and I have it mounted in a router table most of the time. So couple questions:

1. Adjusting this suckers height while in the table is a PITA. I know people take the springs out .. is there anything else I can do to make micro depth adjustments easier or maybe even a way to make tabletop adjustments?

2. Can someone tell me a part number or post a link to a porter cable style (1 1/4") sub-base for this router? I bought a router bushing set as I will need them soon and need a way to attached them to this router.

3. In general do you guys think it's worthwhile to get a 2nd router (fixed/combo?) and maybe router lift to mount in my table? I got the the M12V because it I figured it could do everything I'd need at the time but as I've used it more I'm starting to think it might be a good idea, just a little expensive.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

ditto said:


> I have a Hitachi M12V plunge router I bought several years back. It's my only router at the moment and I have it mounted in a router table most of the time. So couple questions:
> 
> 1. Adjusting this suckers height while in the table is a PITA. I know people take the springs out .. is there anything else I can do to make micro depth adjustments easier or maybe even a way to make tabletop adjustments?
> *build/buy a lift*
> ...


*Your choice, right now I see you removing/replacing router from table and removing/replacing springs from router each time. Decent 2HP Craftsman 2 base kit will run about $100.*


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is the router I have in my table and have looked for a plate and raiser, I just found one.
http://www.routertechnologies.com/

I will be checking them out.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think a second router would be a big plus so you could keep it under the table. There are a lot of routers out there now that have above-the-table adjustment.

Aside from that, it's every woodworker's goal to have one router for every bit. It saves time and you don't have to worry about losing your wrenches. :icon_smile:

Bill


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Ditto ""*

I have this same router mounted to my router table.

I used a Rousseau plate from Woodcraft. I could not find it on their website.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd definitely look to a 2nd smaller router for hand use. The Hitachi M12VC is light, quiet, and often a good value. I'm also fond of the Milwauke 5615 with the BodyGrip for hand use.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is what I came up with. Plain ol Harbor freight router/table combo. Adjusting it was a pain also. So I modified it by adding a scissor jack (from HB also). Works great. Just unlock it, turn the handwheel as necessary while you eyeball/measure your bit height.

Hope this helps.
Note: This is not my original idea. I saw it on a You Tube video being used inside a cabinet and I thought..."I can do that!" :yes:

The rest of the pics are here.
http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd265/mt_stringer/DIY%20Projects/?action=view&current=2012-03-28142248.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs226.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fdd265%2Fmt_stringer%2FDIY%2520Projects%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3D2012-03-28142248.jpg
Mike


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

ditto said:


> I have a Hitachi M12V plunge router I bought several years back. It's my only router at the moment and I have it mounted in a router table most of the time. So couple questions:
> 
> 1. Adjusting this suckers height while in the table is a PITA. I know people take the springs out .. is there anything else I can do to make micro depth adjustments easier or maybe even a way to make tabletop adjustments?
> 
> ...


 

Keep the M12V in the table and get another router for hand held use 2-2 1/2 hp and go to this site and he may have a base that will take porter cable bushings.


http://www.patwarner.com/


----------



## ditto (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I think I found something for the bushings:





I think I'm going to go the route of getting a dedicated router and lift for my table, not now but a little later. I'll use the M12V as my handheld. I've already invested in the Benchdog promax cast iron router table so seems like I might as well get a good lift/router for it too.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

ditto said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I think I found something for the bushings:
> Amazon.com: Hitachi 956756 Template Guide Adaptor for the Hitachi M12V Plunge Router: Home Improvement
> ...


Sounds like a plan but, if you go with a big Triton or a big Freud, the lift is already built in:yes:


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> That is the router I have in my table and have looked for a plate and raiser, I just found one.
> http://www.routertechnologies.com/
> 
> I will be checking them out.


 

I've had the Router raiser 
installed on my M12V for the last 15 years,works like a charm, MLCS has them also at the same price with free shipping.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Canarywood said:


> I've had the Router raiser
> installed on my M12V for the last 15 years,works like a charm, MLCS has them also at the same price with free shipping.


Thanks for the information, I will check it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Love It!!*

I have an old jack like that for my in process router table build. :thumbsup:


----------

